# Already A Recall On The 08 Superduty Flamethrower



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

From Business Week

Ford Motor Co. on Wednesday told dealers to temporarily stop selling certain 2008 F-series Super Duty diesel pickups after receiving reports of flames shooting out of the vehicle's tailpipe.

Ford said it was recalling 37,400 F-Series Super Duty trucks with 6.4-liter diesel engines. The majority of the pickups -- 29,000 -- were still on dealer lots, the automaker said.

Ford spokesman Dan Jarvis said it received three reports of flames coming from the truck's tailpipe, caused by leaking fuel that ignited in the exhaust system's diesel particulate filter near the tailpipe.

"It's really something that we noticed early on and we're moving swiftly to fix the problem," Jarvis said.

There have been no injuries or vehicle fires connected to the recall. There has been one report of a grass fire in Texas that was quickly extinguished, he said.

Jarvis said the flames could only occur in engines with leaking fluids, which he said was very rare. Two of the complaints involved leaking fuel injectors and the other involved leaks coming from a crack in the turbocharger shaft.

The automaker will have dealers upgrade software for the powertrain control module, which will power down the engine under higher-than-expected temperatures in the diesel particulate filter. Similar software updates will take place at the Louisville, Ky., plant where the trucks are built.

Jarvis said the stop sale order should only last a few days as dealers reprogram the software. Owners of the remaining 8,400 trucks will be notified about the recall in early April and will be able to have the software upgrade at no charge.

In a separate action, fewer than 10,000 of the trucks will have the battery cable rerouted to avoid chafing against a shield in the engine compartment that prevents water and mud from getting into the engine.

Ford said the recall does not affect gasoline-powered pickups or those with 6.0-liter or 7.3-liter diesel engines.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

So much for the extensive testing that Ford has claimed they have done.....

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The part that really bothers me is that they are not fixing the problem, only the symptom. Instead of finding out what is causing the leaks, their just re-writing the software to de-rate the engine, and lower temps. Fix the leaks, and you'll fix the problem without lowering the engines power/torque.

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Maybe thats part of the new Ford F-Series Super Duty trucks secret "STOP TAILGATERS" package....









Someone gets too close and WHAM -- FLAME ON!!!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> The part that really bothers me is that they are not fixing the problem, only the symptom. Instead of finding out what is causing the leaks, their just re-writing the software to de-rate the engine, and lower temps. Fix the leaks, and you'll fix the problem without lowering the engines power/torque.
> 
> Tim


Sounds all too familiar! Thank goodness we were able to unload our Blue Oval, WITHOUT having to write THEM a check!

TJS


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It actually makes me wonder.........it takes a whole heck of a lot of heat to make diesel fuel flame.

It must have to do with that new particulate filter they are putting into the exhaust systems now.

I've seen flamethrowers added to diesel trucks, put they all used propane for the fuel source since diesel is not so volatile.

Steve


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Guys,

Can't test everything.

You know what bothers me the most? Ford Public Relations as Tim saw real quick into "why does a program change fix a leaky injector".

That was almost as stupid as a few weeks ago when they stopped paying International for the engines on the new trucks because of problems on the old. "Lets take one problem and make it two"

Basic poor management, don't jeopardize the launch of your new truck based on the old one. Don't write about a leaky injector being fixed by a computer re-program and mention that you are powering down the motor. Did they even attend Kindergarten?

I'm just a stupid sales guy and if I did basic mis-calculations everyday like that I would have been out of here long ago. The customers would have sent me packing.

Poor Ford Employees!


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

yaaaaawwwwwnnnnn . . . . . .

I don't think you can show me a roll out of a brand new design from any manufacturer that hasn't had some problems.

My recent experiences with Ford have been good- I can't say the same for my dealings with Chevrolet on the Impala I just got rid of.

We are still considering one of the new Super Dutys, but are not going to pull the trigger until they have been out for a while. I want to let them work some of the bugs out and also let the price settle a bit more. Even the fleet salesmen are being a bit stupid on holding for big profits on these trucks right now due to their scarcity.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Maybe thats part of the new Ford F-Series Super Duty trucks secret "STOP TAILGATERS" package....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK... Who will be the first to get a vanity tag that says "A1RW0LF"









_Let's see who is old enough to remember that series._

Dave


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I will be stickin' with my Bowtie....


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Could be the reason why Ford stopped their old ad campaign, "Ford has a better idea!"


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Dreamtimers said:


> Maybe thats part of the new Ford F-Series Super Duty trucks secret "STOP TAILGATERS" package....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK... Who will be the first to get a vanity tag that says "A1RW0LF"









_Let's see who is old enough to remember that series._

Dave
[/quote]

I remember it well.



> I don't think you can show me a roll out of a brand new design from any manufacturer that hasn't had some problems.


I agree 100%. I wasn't criticizing the new roll out, only the method of repair.

Tim


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I was under the impression all new diesels are going to have these particulate filters in order to meet the new emission standards. Basically they trap soot and every once in awhile it is burned to ashes at high temps.

I would be more worried about the longevity of the filters and the replacement cost which I hear is expensive.

Reminds me of cat converters in replacement cost and temps. Gets plugged and can torch your vehicle.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Dreamtimers said:


> Maybe thats part of the new Ford F-Series Super Duty trucks secret "STOP TAILGATERS" package....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK... Who will be the first to get a vanity tag that says "A1RW0LF"









_Let's see who is old enough to remember that series._

Dave[/quote]

*Who's OLD ENOUGH????  *















Oh, PLEEEEEEEEEAZZZZE! Airwolf aired from Jan'84 to Aug'87.

_Some of us _ were busy WORKING then (but still loved the show!!!)


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

WOW, I just went out and hugged my 2007 Duramax!









Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The leaking fuel injectors are one thing. A cracked turbocharger shaft is quite another. Can you spell E-X-P-E-N-S-I-V-E!!!

I guess the software update corrects that as well.









Airwolf? Yeah, I remember that one. Kind of enjoyed it to. Right up to the point where they 'jumped the shark' and flew it into orbit to save a space shuttle. Ahem...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dreamtimers said:


> Maybe thats part of the new Ford F-Series Super Duty trucks secret "STOP TAILGATERS" package....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK... Who will be the first to get a vanity tag that says "A1RW0LF"









_Let's see who is old enough to remember that series._

Dave
[/quote]
some of us got watch that show after school...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, we used to spend alot of time getting our old cars to throw flames. It was the coolest thing on cruise night. Now Ford is taking this awsome _feature _ away ??


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Wow, we used to spend alot of time getting our old cars to throw flames. It was the coolest thing on cruise night. Now Ford is taking this awsome _feature _ away ??


Exactly!








When I first started reading the thread, I thought "And that's a bad thing?"
Continued reading answered that question.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The new feature is designed to create rolling "Burnt Ricers"

Its expected to see the Chevy and Dodge boys have issues too, all these new regs are going to cause problems for the engines.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

From what I understand the software reduces/changes the soot burn off cycle. Nothing more or less. Like someone said it won't fix injectors ( which in the 6.4 are the same as some other manufactures use from what I heard ) or a broken turbo shaft. Probably won't even fix a flat tire. I am suprised the press release is written like it is.

The flash point of diesel is pretty high. I thought I read the particle trap gets to 3500 degrees or something like that.

Could use it to burn garbage like my neighboors use their fireplaces.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Thats Fords new afterburner. Why is Ford's way of fixing a problem always to reflash the computer.The sad thing is I like the looks of the truck but I won't buy another one. This was a chance to gain back some respect but its not looking to good.

John


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I have always believed Ford produced the best true work truck. Unfortunately the've contracted with a manufacturer that has not produced diesel engines that live up to the expectations.
After the 6.0 and now what appears to be a similar path with the 6.4, I'd look for Ford to dump International and go with a different engine maker. A CAT in a 450 ought to do the trick. (Of course that's still not as good as a Cummins in a 3500














)

Regards, Glenn


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> I have always believed Ford produced the best true work truck. Unfortunately the've contracted with a manufacturer that has not produced diesel engines that live up to the expectations.
> After the 6.0 and now what appears to be a similar path with the 6.4, I'd look for Ford to dump International and go with a different engine maker. A CAT in a 450 ought to do the trick. (Of course that's still not as good as a Cummins in a 3500
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I don't believe I doing this, but, Navistar does make a decent engine. We have 4 of them at work (DT466's, built under license by Detroit as Series 40's), and while not as bullet proof as the two Mack's we have, they get the job done with minimal down time for maintenance. Every manufacturer is having difficulty with the new emissions standards. One of the guys I work with has an oil business with his family, and they purchased a new Peterbilt with a newer CAT in it. He had nothing but problems with that CAT for the first 7 months he owned the truck, included having 2 new engines installed under warranty. Now that was with the last wave of emissions regs that came out a few years ago, and I'm sure he had a bit more invested in that then a pickup, even a $50k pickup.

It will be interesting to see how the GM's do, now that they are starting to deliver the new '07s with the new spec's versus, the '07 Classics that still had '06 engines in them.

Tim


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

All the diesel engine manufacturers are going to have issues with the Jan 1 2007 forward spec engines as the emissions standards are way more stringent to say the least. These increased emission standards are requiring technology to be installed that has not been proven in everyday "low maintainence" use/abuse for any real period of time. It is to bad that Ford and Navistar cannot get their s*** together to solve the design issues and provide the trouble free product the customer wants/demands. Right now it seems Ford and Navistar are only thinking CYA/litigation......

I agree about the press release being kinda bogus in content. Also, you can see Fords "cost containment" philosopy in the reflash the computer to deal with a symptom and not actually fix the problem. This is actually why I did not consider the Ford when I bought my 06 Chevy. Since 2003 Ford's pattern has been to treat the symptom multiple times before authorizing a real fix -hoping the units warranty expired...... I actually thought that when Ford hired Alan Mulcaly (SP) as CEO that these customer negative actions would slowly cease but doesn't appear to be... I do own a Ford product and drive it everday, too!

Map Guy


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > I don't think you can show me a roll out of a brand new design from any manufacturer that hasn't had some problems.
> 
> 
> I agree 100%. I wasn't criticizing the new roll out, only the method of repair.
> ...


The press release stated that dealers will "upgrade software for the powertrain control module, which will power down the engine under higher-than-expected temperatures in the diesel particulate filter". This is not a repair. This is a measure to eliminate the tailpipe fire before it starts (presumably) when higher than normal temps are first detected in the particulate filter. An intelligent response to an unforseen phenomenon.

Come on.....that several engines had an injector problem and one had a turbo bearing oil leak is not unusual in anyone's engines, new or old. Extensive testing will not catch every possible problem. Seems I have heard of some Duramax engines with leaking injectors too. Now as to the new emissions systems on diesels, including the particulate filter, all manufacturers are now using this. If Ford's particulate filter can catch fire from an injector leak, or from a turbo bearing seal, it won't be long before GM and Dodge starts having flames shoot from their tailpipes too for similar reasons. But the point is, these cases will be rare and not a reason to bad-mouth the whole effort of Ford and International. I realize that Tim didn't personally bad-mouth the whole effort, but the tone of this thread did do that. A little more fairness is appropriate, I think.

Bill


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

I guess this may be a bad time to tell everyone that I just ordered a new 08 Lariat F250 6.4 PSD a week ago.







I completely agree with Bill. They all have their problems. Now I am not saying Chevy and Dodge is bad. It is a hit miss game. Ford, GM, and Dodge can build some great reliable trucks and others roll off the production line at 4:59pm on a Friday. As far as the current 6.0 PSD, my stepdad has one and he had problems. But then again that truck has taken quite a beating from him. He was using it to haul his 30â€™ gooseneck doing hot shot delivery service. Our contractor that rebuilt our house after Katrina had a 6.0 PSD King Ranch and it has never been to the dealer yet with 75,000 miles on it. He also told me his last truck was a Ram with a Cummins and will never go back to Dodge. I currently own the newest generation of F-150 and I can tell you first hand Ford knows how to redesign a Truck. The previous model F-150 to the current one was a drastic improvement of an already great truck. Once I drove the new 08 F-250 I had the same experience. Go to a Ford dealer and drive a 07 PSD then drive the 08. You will see, hear, and feel what I am talking about. Yes I am completely aware of what I am getting into by buying a first year production vehicle. Somebody has to right?







I dropped all prejudices I have about all 3 trucks and test-drove all 3 diesels. After that, I sat down and thought of all the pros and cons of all 3 and I decided I would rather take my chances on the F-250. I donâ€™t know how you feel, but spending 40-50 grand on a truck is a big deal for me and I donâ€™t want to kick myself later wishing I would have given all 3 trucks an equal chance. This is my personal decision based on my personal experiences. Donâ€™t you think that if there were one perfect TV out there we all would have in it our driveways?

Now if there are any outbackers out there that work at the Ford plant, and you see an order for a deep blue pearl super crew lariat with a sunroof and a few other bells and whistles for a Chris Howard being shipped to Crescent Ford Trucks in Louisiana, please take care of my new baby and push me to the front of the line please. It has only been a week since I ordered it and the anticipation is killing me!

Now if we can only get this flame throwing feature put on a switchâ€¦.. Now were cookin with diesel.







Did i say that?









Chris


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I think Ford missed their chance, man they could be selling the Superduty Diesel with afterburner. It's all in how you market it.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

For your viewing pleasure.

http://www.forddoctorsdts.com/wms/08f-seri...haustflames.mpg It's about 6MG so it's slow to load.

Very impressive

Got marshmallows









Bill.

**edit** After more reading still no proof, apparently this video is in fact an 08 Super duty but it had a blown injector causing the flames. Oh well...


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

It may come in handy when trying to start the camp fire with wet wood.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Now lets see dual exhuast with pipes out the back hooked up to a trailer with two propane bottles in the front
that could get interesting









I do love the way it looks

















F lames 
O ur 
R edesigned
D iesel








Burn baby burn









John


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> It may come in handy when trying to start the camp fire with wet wood.


Sounds like you have camped in the PNW during early spring -need a blow torch to get the soggy wood going and a lot of patience.....

Map Guy


----------



## LordMuut (Jul 30, 2006)

I always said that Ford trucks were for flamers........

Sorry, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

map guy said:


> It may come in handy when trying to start the camp fire with wet wood.


Sounds like you have camped in the PNW during early spring -need a blow torch to get the soggy wood going and a lot of patience.....

Map Guy
[/quote]

Or he's camped with Fire44, and watched him try to get a campfire going....









.....sorry Gary.









Tim

On Edit....I just watched the video that was posted, and the heavy knocking that can be heard is indicative of a bad injector, so that may confirm 2500RAM statement of a blown injector.


----------

